# Cheap greenhouse insulation and heating methods please



## s1214215 (Dec 17, 2011)

I was messaged by another member about the matter of getting a polycarbonate greenhouse and where he lives it gets very cold in the winter. So there is a question for him of how much insulation is enough.

Now I have only seen 6mm polycarbonate greenhouses for sale. So it made me think about methods I have seen used to insulate glass/greenhouses. 

I would really like any suggestions or info on how members here heat and insulate their greenhouses during the colder months.

I have seen greenhouses insulated with bubblewrap and have heard it works for extra insulation. Can anyone comment. See links.

YEs, you are correct with the description of the polcarbonate.

http://www.fotolibra.com/gallery/193059/greenhouse-fan-heater/

http://www.hartley-botanic.co.uk/ga...enance/lining-your-greenhouse-with-bubblewrap

I have seen passive methods such as painting drums black and filling with water, to be placed in glasshouses, but are there any cheap more intensive heating methods?

Brett


----------



## gonewild (Dec 17, 2011)

Probably one of the most effective methods is to make a curtain that you can pull at night. It would be at the eve line and seal off the upper roof space reducing the volume of air you have to heat. 

The bubble wrap look like it would work well but so would a simple double wall poly lining to create a dead airspace several inches thick.

The problem with permanent insulation on the roof during the day it cuts the light and heat from the sun.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 17, 2011)

some people use composting to heat their greenhouses or cold frames in the winter; enough so that they can grow raspberries and sell them to local markets


----------



## tim (Dec 17, 2011)

6 mm twinwall has the same insulative value as 2 layers of poly with inflation. multiple layers of inflated poly might be a better bet for you if you're really concerned.


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 18, 2011)

I use bubblewrap adhered to the inside of my polycarbonate panels. I believe mine are only 4mm twinwall, but I'm not entirely certain. The bubblewrap definitely helps. I also have a metallic looking bubblewrap insulation that doesn't allow any light penetration that I use on the north wall of my greenhouse.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 18, 2011)

gonewild said:


> Probably one of the most effective methods is to make a curtain that you can pull at night. It would be at the eve line and seal off the upper roof space reducing the volume of air you have to heat.
> 
> The bubble wrap look like it would work well but so would a simple double wall poly lining to create a dead airspace several inches thick.
> 
> The problem with permanent insulation on the roof during the day it cuts the light and heat from the sun.



agreed


----------

